# Ashland Police take over traffic direction at construction site



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

By Joe O'Connell/Daily News staff 
The MetroWest Daily News 


ASHLAND - Gridlock around the Rte. 135 bridge project delayed a fire truck on its way to a medical call yesterday, sparking criticism of the flaggers who were directing traffic.

The state Department of Transportation was installing Jersey barriers yesterday to block the bridge's eastbound lane, which is part of the project, Ashland Police Lt. Richard Briggs said. Traffic traveling both east and west will now be funneled into the westbound lane.

After police received several complaints about heavy traffic around the work site near Dairy Queen, Briggs and a shift supervisor went out at 11 a.m. to investigate.

An Ashland fire truck, traveling west on a medical call, had trouble getting through because of traffic, Briggs said.

Read more: Ashland Police take over traffic direction at construction site - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ha! I wonder if a provision for fire trucks had been submitted as part of the mandatory traffic safety plan...

It's also worth noting the road/utility workers will walk all over the guy directing traffic if he's not clear about when and where he needs traffic to flow.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

The comments even support the police details! lol Suck it Deval!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Good job Ashland PD. Documented incident that can't be disputed.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I have been travelling quite a bit over the past month (note my lack of contributions) and see more and more areas now requiring police officers at road construction. The safety factor, an increase in "wrecks" and visible police officers on the highways with cutbacks across the nation are given by those I have spoken to.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Strong work Ashland PD.


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

good work APD! eat it do-very-little patrick


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Good plan, flagmen!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Saw a lot of post's in the comments about prevailing wage. Seems a lot of people are starting to wake up.


----------

